
Name This Fallacy - luu
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2019/05/12/name-this-fallacy/
======
hyperpape
I'm unsure what to think of this piece. I suspect that Gelman is right that
there is a bias here. However, I also think most of us don't practice enough.
I'll use writing, though other examples would serve equally well.

I don't write that well, but my best writing is much better than my worst.
When I write badly, I don't think it's because writing is hard, but because I
didn't put in the effort.

We have the Joel test for software companies. Scoring high doesn't make you
world class, but scoring 0 is a bad sign. Think of the analogous test for
writing. Do you read your work out loud? Do you solicit feedback for clarity?
Do you look for your weaknesses as a writer? How much editing do you do?

------
throw20102010
Kind of tangential, but does anyone know how long has andrewgelman.com been
redirecting to statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu? I have been reading Gelman's
blog (maybe it's unfair to call it Gelman's blog since it also has posts by
other people) off and on for years. I've never noticed the address bar
changing.

~~~
throw20102010
In case anyone cares, I found my own answer:
[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2019/01/11/new-
blog-h...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2019/01/11/new-blog-
hosting/)

------
dusted
Not sure if disdain is not a good word. Not being interested enough in
something, not finding it worthy of pursuit, that could qualify as a form of
disdain.

